# What do you do for a living?



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2007)

I am an assistant superintendent for a construction company. I watch over sub contractors and get to stand around all day looking unimpressed. It's a pretty cake job.


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2007)

Im a Systems Engineer, I manage, Monitor, over 300 Windows, and Linux Boxes. It has its ups and downs, but I like it!


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> get to stand around all day looking unimpressed.


 :mrgreen: 


Thats awesome!


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 3, 2007)

I get to deliver junk mail 

Hopefully one day I'll get to make tackle for a living!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 4, 2007)

I am a retired US Army 1st SGT. I am at present the Maint supervisor for UDFC wood division San Angelo. And I run a reel repair & tuning buisness.

D.R.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 11, 2007)

We have some new guys on here so I figured I would dredge up an old post. Does anyone want to add to it?


----------



## JustFishN (Apr 11, 2007)

I work in cash management... count money all day long lol .... lots of money


----------



## Icefisher15 (Apr 11, 2007)

I currently work part time at Gander Mountain, jobs alright, great environment, and best of all great discounts!


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2007)

Today was my last day at my current job. Next week I start as a Sr Network Engineer for a small consulting Company.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 12, 2007)

I rebuild starters and alternators for cars. 


fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2007)

Own and run The Unemployment Help Center

https://www.uchelpcenter.com/index.html


----------



## Mattman (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm in Research and Development for a large manufacturing company.


----------



## FISHING COP 623 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm police officer for a small central Texas Town. I'm currently assigned as the School Resource Officer for the school District. I've been a cop for a 11 years and am also a member of our SWAT Team.


----------



## cjensen (May 13, 2007)

Im a firefighter/paramedic. Been doin that for about 10 years...


----------



## GatorTom (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm a project manager for one of the major cell phone companies. Best part of the job is that I get to work from home and my wireless internet reaches the dock. I've spent many days working from the dock.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

GatorTom said:


> I'm a project manager for one of the major cell phone companies. Best part of the job is that I get to work from home and my wireless internet reaches the dock. I've spent many days working from the dock.



Wow! I thought I had it good working 2 days a week from home....you win! LOL!


----------



## Gamefisher (Jul 9, 2007)

I work for an event production company - sound systems, lights, stages, etc. I book equipment rentals and manage part of the inventory. 

Matt


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 10, 2007)

im a full time student during the winter lol...right now im doing landscaping(mowing/block/mulch/everything you can think of...)


----------

